# NEC 300.13(B) Light Fixtures



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

An extra pigtail may be a good design choice but in what you have described I do not think it is a code requirement.

Pete


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mwr said:


> *NEC* 300.13(B)
> 
> Is a light fixture considered a device in this case?
> 
> Is it acceptable to bundle a fixture wire with the shared neutral or must there be another pigtail for the fixture wire to connect too..... that seems kind of redundant but since the joint would have to be opened to replace the fixture I am thinking the extra pigtail is needed.


 
What does your journeyman say ?

I M O , it is not necessary to have another pigtail !


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Just in case it's applicable take a look at 410.130(G)(2).

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would call a light fixture a device-- 

Definition- art 100


> Device. A unit of an electrical system that carries or controls
> electric energy as its principal function.


----------



## mwr (Dec 15, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would call a light fixture a device--
> 
> Definition- art 100


But in regards to 300.13(B) its not being used to extend the continuity of the neutral like an outlet might. 

I guess code aside, what would be the standard/best practice in replacing this fixture... add the extra pigtail or not? 

p.s.- 410.130 doesn't apply in this situation.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would call a light fixture a device--
> 
> Definition- art 100


I would agree as far as a *lampholder* being a device and 300.13(B) would only be violated if you relied on the wire terminals of the lampholder to assure continuity of the neutral.

Are you using "light fixture" synonimously with "luminaire"?

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> I would agree as far as a *lampholder* being a device and 300.13(B) would only be violated if you relied on the wire terminals of the lampholder to assure continuity of the neutral.
> 
> Are you using "light fixture" synonimously with "luminaire"?
> 
> Pete



A light fixture is a luminaire IMO


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I guess I am misunderstanding. If the neutrals from a mwbc are connected together and the fixture wire is attached then IMO there can be a lose of connection when removing the wire nut even if the wire are twisted. I have never had to do it so I am not sure what the norm would be. 

I think it would require an extra pigtail especially if the wires are not twisted.


----------



## mwr (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. 

So this is so unusual there isn't a standard method. Should I be suggesting it be rewired?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mwr said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> So this is so unusual there isn't a standard method. Should I be suggesting it be rewired?


If you want to go ahead but I don't think I would loose sleep over it. If you are up there go ahead and add a pigtail- it won't take but a minute


----------

